# IDEAS AND INSPiRATION



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

This is a great site for Ideas and inspiration. The fun thing about making sticks is we are only limited by our willingness try the next new thing.

https://www.pinterest.com/hijinx4jax/walking-sticks/


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Some amazing stuff at the link. Not only well done, but a huge amount of variety. My problem, tho' is more of actually getting to work. Too many distractions. Which reminds me, I have to get out and find something to repel woodchcucks. Had a big one burrow under a fence yesterday evening, and caught it as it was surveying my garden.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Well, I broke down and signed up for an account so I could look at it, some very neat stuff! I started a collection of my own!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Just goes to show how limited we are in our designs and carving ability.


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

What about the Warthog Corkscrew Cane!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I broke down and created an account too. I guess I fought it as long as I could.

There are some great sticks displayed on that page.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I like the wart hog idea I have had a mind to carve one using rams horn for its what would you call them tusks? But have already started some crude drawings on a Okapi gazelle using water buffalo horn for its horns. Game for anything different


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a few ideas I had kicking about not sure if I will do them, got a few ideas from the granddaughters plastic models


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Those look like they will be a fun challenge cobalt.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Came across this on " Handcrafted Walking Sticks" site on facebook by Chriss Taylor a unusual fitting something different

made from a sharks vertebrae and dinosaur bone cap


----------

